#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >    Fluid Flow

## Esam

:
				1.    Solid  				Matters.
				2.    Fluid  				Matters.

				      :
 1.     				Liquid  				Matters.
 2.     				Gaseous  				Matters.    				Activity   				Structure  				            				           				            				           				            				   .
				           				            				            				              				           				.
  				Compressibility   				Shear  				Stress  Flow  				    :
				             				              				                				               				             				           				            				     .     				       .
    				:
				            				        :
 				1.   MassDensity :
				           				(/3)           				            				.    (ρ).
 2.   				Weight Density :
				             				(/2)    (ץ)   				      				Gravitational  				System  				      :
  				ץ  				=   				ρ.  				g 3. 				  RelativeDensity :
           4     				      . 4. 				  Specific Volume :
     ( / )  3/     (V).5.  				Compressibility  				:           				. 
  				Incompressible  				fluid   				Compressible Fluid 
          . 6. 				  Viscosity :
  Shear 				 				Stress 

  				Viscous  				Fluids  				           				:


    (1)       				Laminar  				Flow  				:    .
    (2)     				Turbulent  				Flow  				:       .
 Ideal  				Fluids 
      : 				  .   				   				Dynamic  				Viscosity:  				       				J   				 ( /  )    (  				  				Poise)
       :  				Poise = gm/m.sec .  				    				Kinamatic  				Viscosity  				:  				  /    (  				  				Stock  				= cm2/sec)  				   (ʯ)  				 :  ʯ = Dynamic Viscosity /   ρ       				             				           				           				          				           				            				            				.   				               				    :  1  				.   Velocity :      				           				     m/sec  				.    
      .  2  				.   Pressure :     				          				N/m2   				Pascal  Pa 
                				              				     .  3  				.   Shear :     				              				         
 N/m2  				 .  4  				.   Discharge :     				            				    (  
      )      				N/sec  				             				 3/        .  5  				.   Force :       				             				  N   				Dyne 
        100    .  6  				.   Time :     				      				t  sec  				.  7  				.   Acceleration :   a   				m/sec2  				.See More:   Fluid Flow

----------

